# Speakers Front and Center



## reidmc (Jan 2, 2010)

I am putting a HT system together that will likely look like this: Oppo 83 player, NAD or Cambridge Audio A/V reciever, SVS or Martin Logan sub. Now stuck on speakers. I need small monitors or bookshelf fronts and a center speaker that integrates well with them. 

I don't have an audiophile budget for this, so I've researched a lot of on-line brands plus MK and NAD, and appear to be settling on NAD. Biggest questions for me are how much bass to look for out of the fronts. I prefer a slightly leaner sound and definitely don't want a bunch of bass and mid-bass mud generated by room placement, the sub and the low end of the fronts. I know that the subs and recievers have some good filtering and tonal options, but I figure why not get somehting that sounds pretty close without having to over-modify the sound. 

Basic question on the NADs is 4" vs 5.25" woofers. These would be Image B4s or B5s. C4 or C5 for centers and <whatever> for surrounds.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am a huge fan of PSB Speakers. Especially with the availability of cosmetic B-Stocks, PSB's Image Series are an amazing value. SVS makes great Speakers too and are a fantastic value.

NAD makes really nice sounding AVR's and should serve you well. In terms of bass, if getting a high quality subwoofer, it should be all about a smooth integration between the speakers and the sub.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Like Jungle Jack mentioned, SVS makes great speakers as well. Another option that I've had personal experience with is Axiomaudio.com. They make wonderful speakers for very inexpensive pricing. Yet another speaker manufacturer to look at is AV123.com. They have some great bargain speakers, as well.

It seems your set up is well on your way already, though!


----------



## reidmc (Jan 2, 2010)

Had not heard of AV123, but I am well-acquainted with one of the company principals, who over the years has brought to market some of the most innovative and value-oriented audio gear around. His companies have had some problems with design issues and quality control however. Otherwise he'd be a retired zillionaire by now.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, lets come from a slightly different angle here. 
Have you considered spending less on a receiver and more on speakers? The reason I ask is that although NAD makes a great receiver you could do just as well with an Onkyo 876 for less and that frees up some money for better speakers. The reason I say this is because speakers are the final big investment and if they are not up to par with the rest of your gear your not really going to see any advantage of spending the extra money on a higher priced receiver that really will not improve the sound over the Onkyo.


----------



## reidmc (Jan 2, 2010)

That strategy makes a lot of sense, assuming you have hit a high-enough standard with the other gear. In this particular case, it looks like I can buy the NAD for the same or less as I can buy the Onkyo. However, I have seen less expensive Sherwoods reviewed pretty well. . .maybe that is something I could look at. . .


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would stick with the NAD over the Sherwood, Can you get the NAD for less than this?


----------



## reidmc (Jan 2, 2010)

yes. . .couple of places, including Audio Advisor, have the 5.1 NAD 755 at $799


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok its the NAD 775, I had a look at the specifications and the biggest drawback is that it is only a 5.1 channel receiver and is lower power rated than the Onkyo 876 and the 876 has a much better video Processor. Depending on your room size 5.1 channels may or may not be ideal. Are you going with two rows of seating? 
For $50 more you get a much better receiver for the money.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would definitely recommend the Onkyo over the NAD. In addition to much more power and a fantastic video processor, you also would get THX Ultra 2, Audyssey MultEQ XT, and ISF Calibration modes. The Onkyo almost weighs 20 pounds more than the NAD. Honestly, this weight is in the amplifier section.

With the 876 you are truly getting a receiver that is fully competitive in power and features to other companies flagship models. Denon has nothing remotely close to the feature set and amplifier section for the money. The closest match is their 5 thousand Dollar AVR-5308CI.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If I remember correctly Sonnie (our illustrious leader) had a NAD receiver that was worth over $1500 and he even replaced it with an Onkyo as it was much better.


----------



## reidmc (Jan 2, 2010)

Good comments all. Some unique considerations for me though. I'll have an Oppo universal player which will be a strong and versatile source component. I don't think I'll need anything particularly tricky for video processing. Also, 2-channel audio is a bigger deal to me that HT sound or any high volume-level playback. I listen to 2-channel audio at very moderate levels, and I'm not going to shake the walls with movie sound. For video, the "theatre" seating will be 2-3 folks on a couch and 5.1 is all I every want to mess with in my room. . .ever. 

That said, I owned an Onkyo stereo reciever back in the day and was very happy with it. Once I get everything set up I might get an Onkyo and swap it in as a test. If it's better, back will go the NAD.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Onkyo's particularly the 805 and up handle two channel extremely well again most likely better than the NAD.


----------



## reidmc (Jan 2, 2010)

. . .looks like the current onkyos in that price range are 807 and 707. . .plus refurbished 805s. Thoughts on those?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 805 and 875 was and still are Onkyo's best receivers ever made for the price. They were made in Japan rather than Malaysia and have huge power supplies in them and top of the line BurrBrown DAC's If you can get your hands on one and it is in new condition it is highly recommended.
The 807 is also a great receiver but has a smaller power supply but still on par with the NAD and it has THX certification as well.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

You hardly could beat the previous PSB Image line for your speakers. PSB Image B25s on PSB SP-25i speaker stands for $400/pair and a PSB Image C60 center for $280.

PSB Image B25 review
PSB Image in closeout
PSB SP-25i stands


----------



## MrMoyer (Nov 24, 2009)

Onkyo 707 has a lot of flexibility. It will decode anything you throw at it, has several HDMI inputs and the ability to add external amplification at a later date as funds allow. I think everyone would agree that most all recievers of price can not compete with seperate amps. 

Speakers are a very personal choice, what sounds good to some may not to others. I would advise to listen to as many as you can before making the purchase. I went with an internet company for my latest speaker purchase and could not be happier with the results. All of the speakers that I saw mentioned in this post would be excellent choices. Good luck


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The only issue with the 707 is its a little weak on the amplification side. Its power supply is much smaller than the above mentioned 876 or 805/75 and if driving lower efficiency speakers would struggle with all channels driven at anywhere near reference. 
Once you factor in the cost for an external amp the 876, 875, 805 make far more sense and are very capable at driving all channels at rated output.


----------

